# KiwiFarms RNC Watch Party



## Defend (Aug 23, 2020)

Are you gonna watch it?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 23, 2020)

I've never cared before, why should I start now?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 23, 2020)

Probably.


----------



## some Sketchy dude (Aug 23, 2020)

A dedicated channel to Donald Trump laughing at a chart representing average penis length by country? Yes, I will watch.


----------



## Defend (Aug 23, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I've never cared before, why should I start now?


There will probably be a lot of mocking and trolling.


----------



## legalkochi (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm gonna say that the RNC will not be a boring snoozefest like the DNC was.

I'll watch it.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 23, 2020)

Defend said:


> There will probably be a lot of mocking and trolling.


Now that_ is_ a good reason.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 23, 2020)

He did an interview with Steve Hilton a couple of hours ago.
I’ll wait until it’s uploaded online.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 24, 2020)

some Sketchy dude said:


> A dedicated channel to Donald Trump laughing at a chart representing average penis length by country? Yes, I will watch.


I bet Trump is Belgian.


----------



## Aidan (Aug 24, 2020)

I know nothing about it and planned to watch stuff after the fact. I could watch some of the livestream if it's at decent times.
Look at me, talking about the Republican National Committee like it's an HBO special. I love and loathe this timeline.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 24, 2020)

Can't be any worse than the DNC. Unless they have Alex Jones sing Big Yellow Taxi in a frog suit.


----------



## Defend (Aug 24, 2020)

Quijibo69 said:


> Can't be any worse than the DNC. Unless they have Alex Jones sing Big Yellow Taxi in a frog suit.



What do mean unless? Alex Jones singing Big Yellow Taxi in a frog suit would be amazing. The only thing better would be if Joe Biden shit himself on stage during the debates.


----------



## Robert James (Aug 24, 2020)

Quijibo69 said:


> Can't be any worse than the DNC. Unless they have Alex Jones sing Big Yellow Taxi in a frog suit.



Nigger that get me to watch it. I'm skipping it, it's going to be like the DNC everyone falling in line to say how amazing the prez is the only diference is that the candidate this time will be coherent and we won't have to worry about any "Comedy" skits.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 24, 2020)

I'll be watching. 

The GOP has one job to do: remind Americans the Democrats are trying to destroy the country.

They get bonus points if they convince anyone Trump is not an idiot and the media is lying.

Either way, this is worth the time.


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 24, 2020)

I'll wait for the highlight reel.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 24, 2020)

TL;DW Bunch of hack party operatives and Don’s dumb kids talking about how much the GOP loves fags, blacks and Israel. Speaker’s list is a major snooze-fest. Not worth sitting through IMO, any half decent thing they’ll say you could hear on 3 week old eps of Tucker Carlson.


----------



## JongleJingle (Aug 24, 2020)

Yeah I'll be here; I wanna see what Donnie has to say about all these riots and the like.


----------



## Incognito Tuxedo (Aug 24, 2020)

Hell yeah. Guranteed to be better than the DNC cringeathon.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 24, 2020)

Who's watching?


----------



## Spooky Bones (Aug 24, 2020)

Already seems more authentic and happier than the DNC.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Aug 24, 2020)

No, but I'll be dropping in to shitpost and document TDS.

Current Twitter takes:  GOP promised unicorns and Happy Meals, then went full blackpilled doomer.


----------



## spiritofamermaid (Aug 24, 2020)

>TN celebrates 100th anniversary of passing 19th ammendment

What a _mistake_


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## No. 7 cat (Aug 24, 2020)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> View attachment 1543963


The Chinamen have small pee pees, and they should be ashamed.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Aug 24, 2020)

I was wondering how the small crowd was going to go in terms of impacting Trump's energy level. NGL I was a little worried about it. Turns out the effect instead is creating intimacy rather than sapping energy. A zoom convention like the DNC would've been a disaster, though.


MAPK phosphatase said:


> View attachment 1543963


Belgium bringing that big dick energy.


----------



## Defend (Aug 24, 2020)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> View attachment 1543963


Perfection.


----------



## RockPaper (Aug 24, 2020)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> The Chinamen have small pee pees, and they should be ashamed.



As Eddie Murphy once said, "Tiny little rice dicks."


----------



## SwollenGorl (Aug 24, 2020)

What was with the sloth-esque black fellow rambling at the camera just now? If they want to put up token negroes, they may as well find more of the Baltimore candidate type.


----------



## Defend (Aug 24, 2020)

SwollenGorl said:


> What was with the sloth-esque black fellow rambling at the camera just now? If they want to put up token negroes, they may as well find more of the Baltimore candidate type.


That's raaaaacist! 

Go on...


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 24, 2020)

Speakers are making a big appeal to emotions. 

This is a very powerful slate so far.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 24, 2020)

Kim Guilfoyle is throwing down the gauntlet. Explicitly said Dems "want you enslaved".


----------



## SwollenGorl (Aug 24, 2020)

What a beautiful speech by Guilfoyle! Gave me shivers!


----------



## SwollenGorl (Aug 24, 2020)

Defend said:


> That's raaaaacist!
> 
> Go on...


The Republican Party needs to actively defend itself from all the "token nigger" arguments the media will make, putting forth the most eloquent and qualified of them will mitigate that.

Edit: I have had three bottles of wine


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 24, 2020)

SwollenGorl said:


> The Republican Party needs to actively defend itself from all the "token nigger" arguments the media will make, putting forth the most eloquent and qualified of them will mitigate that.
> 
> Edit: I have had three bottles of wine


They needed to bring Candice Owens.

Hoping she's covering this on a network.


----------



## Gaius Caesar (Aug 24, 2020)

Spooky Bones said:


> Already seems more authentic and happier than the DNC.



I don't think there is a single person alive on this planet who genuinely supports JoHoe...


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 24, 2020)

About 550k viewers online right now.


----------



## SwollenGorl (Aug 24, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> They needed to bring Candice Owens.
> 
> Hoping she's covering this on a network.


100% agree they should bump nikki haley, I have seen her speak on 2 different occasions now, she is the most token woman person they could have possibly cast for this. She doesn't know her ass from her elbow.


----------



## GuntPunt (Aug 24, 2020)

The salt is unreal. Holy shit Twitter, le reddit and REEEEEE is going nuclear.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 24, 2020)

GuntPunt said:


> The salt is unreal. Holy shit Twitter, le reddit and REEEEEE is going nuclear.


The ads are explicitly denouncing racism, but I wholly expect the Lugenpresse to call it Nahzee propaganda.

Edit: Cuban Bezmenov is now taking the commies to task.


----------



## DrearyDoomguy (Aug 24, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> Edit: Cuban Bezmenov is now taking the commies to task.



That dude seriously spoke from the heart. Brilliant slow burn speech.


----------



## SwollenGorl (Aug 24, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> The ads are explicitly denouncing racism, but I wholly expect the Lugenpresse to call it Nahzee propaganda.
> 
> Edit: Cuban Bezmenov is now taking the commies to task.


You are absolutely right meine freund, they will drag up some weave-headed baboon woman to cry "dAss rayciSs". Which will be met with the applaud from all their media ancillaries. One cannot possibly do anything right as long as they support anything outside of the radical democratic mainstream, sadly.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 24, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> View attachment 1545010
> 
> About 550k viewers online right now.


This will definitely have better ratings than the DNC. A lot of people like to think that that doesn’t mean anything, but when it comes to attention and charisma, people should not doubt how Trump and his own team have better control than the mass media have today.


----------



## Absolutego (Aug 24, 2020)

Donald Trump Jr. hops more robotically  from talking point to talking point than Marco Rubio.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 24, 2020)

Kimberly Guilfoyle is lookin busted af. I mean damn, talk about a butterface! Don Jr., cmon man, you could've done better.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 24, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> This will definitely have better ratings than the DNC. A lot of people like to think that that doesn’t mean anything, but when it comes to attention and charisma, people should not doubt how Trump and his own team have better control than the mass media have today.


It's the first time in a while Trump supporters/conservatives have been able to get a word in edgewise. For once, leftists have to shut the fuck up and listen to something other than their circlejerk.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 24, 2020)

Maximo Alvarez is the shit.



SwollenGorl said:


> Nikkie Haley gave a sad speech about how her curry-head parents stunk up the whole neighborhood boo hoo hoo. Candace Owens would have put her to shame.


Don't understand the hate. I know she did some dumb stuff, but she's standing up for the President and America.


----------



## Captain Cringe (Aug 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SwollenGorl (Aug 24, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Maximo Alvarez is the shit.
> 
> 
> Don't understand the hate. I know she did some dumb stuff, but she's standing up for the President and America.


she is a token woman, she is a total idiot withstanding that.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 24, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> Kim Guilfoyle is throwing down the gauntlet. Explicitly said Dems "want you enslaved".


Trump's youtube didn't have her part up yet as far as I could tell so I found it from The Hill. Comments full of TDS comparing it to Mein Kampf and 1984


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 24, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Don't understand the hate. I know she did some dumb stuff, but she's standing up for the President and America.



Nimrata is a neocon POS who buys into every single race hoax and constantly whines about Drumpf undermining our precious norms. Her support of him now is a cynical career move and nothing more. She's not _quite _dumb enough to slum it in loserville with the rest of the NeverTrumpers.


----------



## Captain Cringe (Aug 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 24, 2020)

Haven't heard much about fixing the damn economy for poor people. Oh well.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 24, 2020)

Captain Cringe said:


> View attachment 1545122



I think this is the guy who will finally get the blacks to vote for us and stop calling us racist. Btw does anybody have a bridge to sell me? I was born yesterday and want to get a headstart on investments.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## SwollenGorl (Aug 24, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> View attachment 1545165


Nuclear-waste haired, croaking frog VS. Latina-Irish MILF Sex God defender of the faith


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 24, 2020)

In all honesty, I don't miss the audience. This format is making a very effective case for continued GOP governance.

The crowd roar would take away from the points.


----------



## BigSalami (Aug 24, 2020)

The Cuban easily had the best speech of the night not much substance for the average Joe though.
Still better than DNC by just happening


----------



## Captain Cringe (Aug 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> The GOP has one job to do: remind Americans the Democrats are trying to destroy the country.
> 
> They get bonus points if they convince anyone Trump is not an idiot and the media is lying.
> 
> Either way, this is worth the time.


Alright Kiwis, ranking last night's performance, I'd give it an A.

Was thinking this is the best version of the GOP they could have possibly put out. You had women, you had diversity, you had sports starts, you had immigrants, you had entrepreneurs, etc.

The majority of Americans believe the US is not fundamentally racist and worth preserving. The GOP made that case very well last night, and there's more to go.

How do you think they did?


----------



## Oats12345 (Aug 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Alright Kiwis, ranking last night's performance, I'd give it an A.
> 
> Was thinking this is the best version of the GOP they could have possibly put out. You had women, you had diversity, you had sports starts, you had immigrants, you had entrepreneurs, etc.
> 
> ...



I think they did great


----------



## wokelizard (Aug 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> How do you think they did?


I think some day you'll look back at videos of this, and wonder how as a nation you collectively turned insane. You'll feel like it was a weird dream that you've now woken up from, perhaps laugh a little about it, but always with a kind of embarrassment.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Alright Kiwis, ranking last night's performance, I'd give it an A.
> 
> Was thinking this is the best version of the GOP they could have possibly put out. You had women, you had diversity, you had sports starts, you had immigrants, you had entrepreneurs, etc.
> 
> ...




C-. Lame hokey shit for boomers. Skip and watch Tucker. BTW isn’t parading around the women, immigrants, and token minorities that support Trump the identity politics these people claim to hate so much? It either matters or it doesn’t what groups these people belong to.

Good on them for inviting Nick Sandmann and that Missouri couple though - should have more of those types of stories instead of Trump’s vapid do-nothing family members, GOPe hacks, AA hires, and burnt out d list celebs.

Diversity is a main reason why America is having the problems it is right now and why American values might not be able to be preserved. If America was still fundamentally racist, we’d be much better off. Republicans don’t realize this (or they do but are on the take from their pro-immigration corporate donors) and they’re in for a rude awakening when their only dependable voting bloc (whites) becomes a minority.


----------



## Oats12345 (Aug 25, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> C-. Lame hokey shit for boomers. Skip and watch Tucker. BTW isn’t parading around the women, immigrants, and token minorities that support Trump the identity politics these people claim to hate so much? It either matters or it doesn’t what groups these people belong to.
> 
> Good on them for inviting Nick Sandmann and that Missouri couple though - should have more of those types of stories instead of Trump’s vapid do-nothing family members, GOPe hacks, AA hires, and burnt out d list celebs.
> 
> Diversity is a main reason why America is having the problems it is right now and why American values might not be able to be preserved. If America was still fundamentally racist, we’d be much better off. Republicans don’t realize this (or they do but are on the take from their pro-immigration corporate donors) and they’re in for a rude awakening when their only dependable voting bloc (whites) becomes a minority.


Mad at the internet I see.

Also isn't it a good thing Trump's family is supporting him.


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 25, 2020)

The police SHOULD be defunded Donald Trump Jr. !  I think that people that got looted are cucks who deserved it. Who even has a store in this day and age? Didn't they learn how to code or other service job? And if you were going to cry so much about your broken stores you should have dressed up in armour and fight the mob with sticks until you've gotten lynched? Where's the rugged individualism that's the basis for the American way of life? smh


----------



## Reverend (Aug 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Alright Kiwis, ranking last night's performance, I'd give it an A.
> 
> Was thinking this is the best version of the GOP they could have possibly put out. You had women, you had diversity, you had sports starts, you had immigrants, you had entrepreneurs, etc.
> 
> ...



In the spirit of the 55th level Warlock Assassin: WINNING

I heard hope, passion, and how America is doing better but we aren't perfect.   I heard that America is full of opportunity regardless of sex/skin color and can succeed if they put in the effort.  I heard this in speech after speech and that if America is this racist, segregated, bigoted shit hole there's no chance in hell they'd ever have been elected or even been allowed to address.  How Cancel Culture and Political Correctness are the second coming of sucking satan's schlong and should be outlawed faster than Big Gulp's in New York City.   I want to see our president be reelected so we can stop this mentality of  American's hating themselves for being American and be proud of what we've done, where we've come from, and what we have the potential to become.


----------



## Defend (Aug 25, 2020)

Captain Cringe said:


> View attachment 1545112



What a speech...


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Who's watching tonight?


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Who's watching tonight?


I'm really looking forward to Nick Sandmann and Rand Paul


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 25, 2020)

Kimberly Guilfoyle made me fall in love with her last night.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Kimberly Guilfoyle made me fall in love with her last night.


Did you mean Kim Klasic? 10/10 would make mulattoes


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

Is the above stream glitch up for anyone else?

ed:This seems better.





They're praying for Jacob Blake and Kenosha.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 25, 2020)

tehpope said:


> Is the above stream glitch up for anyone else?


Yes.

Use this instead: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVoZwY-fuFA



Return of the Freaker said:


> I'm really looking forward to Nick Sandmann and Rand Paul


Yes!!!

Hoping Sandman breaks his NDA.



TrippinKahlua said:


> Kimberly Guilfoyle made me fall in love with her last night.


She's a brunette version of Stormy Daniels.

Trump family members like women with back problems.

Myron Lyzer is bringing it.

Fuck the Dems saying they stand up for indigenous people.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

I know the RNC are the christian party essentially. But I wonder if all this Christian talk is about trolling the left since they're so anti-christ and pro-witchcraft and shit. Basically forcing their hands by reeing about praying for Kenosha, Jacob Blake, and Hope for Prisoners.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

Beasley and Ponder I don't recall hearing about. Powerful stuff.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 25, 2020)

Return of the Freaker said:


> Beasley and Ponder I don't recall hearing about. Powerful stuff.


Eyes teared up.

Hoping this happens again about 20 years from now, with some reformed ANTIFA rioter.


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 25, 2020)

Dude the RNC is crushing it hard tonight. No cringe fest with that faggy batman nigga singing a 60's song with no hint of self-awareness. Just what middle America wants to see. Praying to God, saying "Under God" in the pledge, and generally pushing to build this country up. I honestly think people on the fence watching this are probably going to not vote Democrat this election if they don't vote Republican. The Democrats are a motley crew of conflicting goals of leftist extremism while the Republicans are a united front.



tehpope said:


> I know the RNC are the christian party essentially. But I wonder if all this Christian talk is about trolling the left since they're so anti-christ and pro-witchcraft and shit. Basically forcing their hands by reeing about praying for Kenosha, Jacob Blake, and Hope for Prisoners.


It's to highlight the godless sodomites that the DNC is. Not even religious but this is great because most Americans are Christians and a lot of the swing states that even have life long Democrats are generally Christians. The DNC are fucking retarded for not appealing to them. Instead they try to appeal to Muslims and Atheists which are a small minority in America.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

this guy's accent reminds me of:





ed: now another accent. Wisconsin. Probably a gut punch considering what's going on right now in the midwest.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

LOHBSTAH


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 25, 2020)

Chris Petersen looks like a HRC impersonater.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

ITT: Tard cum


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Aug 25, 2020)

Return of the Freaker said:


> LOHBSTAH


He was killing it until he ended with crowing about the Jerusalem embassy swap. Did the RNC twist his arm with the jewshit?


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 25, 2020)

This cow farm woman made me fall in love with her tonight.

Because one of the biggest things I'll never forgive the Obama's for was ruining America's food supply.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

"President Trump's job is to be the country's CEO. And he's doing a good job."


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 25, 2020)

Return of the Freaker said:


> LOHBSTAH









Ivan Shatov said:


> Chris Petersen looks like a HRC impersonater.


She's too attractive and energetic to be Shrillary.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 25, 2020)

Maxliam said:


> She's too attractive and energetic to be Shrillary.



A 1998 Hillary impersonator.

How long has that dinosaur infested this world?


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

How far in advance did they film these? This is the second Wisconsin citizen. Though Wisconsin is also a battle state.


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> A 1998 Hillary impersonator.
> 
> How long has that dinosaur infested this world?


Eww, Clinton is one ugly bitch. Only Clinton uglier than her is her donkey faced offspring. Clinton has haunted this planet for 72 years.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

You know I like this Jesus lady, but I don't like her and Rand going with "people of x"


----------



## Gaius Caesar (Aug 25, 2020)

Maxliam said:


> It's to highlight the godless sodomites that the DNC is. Not even religious but this is great because most Americans are Christians and a lot of the swing states that even have life long Democrats are generally Christians. The DNC are fucking retarded for not appealing to them. Instead they try to appeal to Muslims and Atheists which are a small minority in America.



Honestly, I think people in the US almost universally accept homosexuality exists, in fact it has as far back as recorded history, no big deal there.  Nobody really cares anymore about that even if they are religious, and even in that case this matter is between them and God.

It's the hardcore "radical queer" deviants (like the dead commie fuck Harry Hay) pushing tranny propaganda, encouraging kids to take dangerous cocktails of hormones when they're pre-pubescent, child drag queens, etc. that is pissing a lot of people off.  This stuff is so unnatural, toxic, in fact outright evil and the response is the instinctual revulsion that any normal, rational person feels towards something so alien to our collective history as a species.

If you don't feel disgusted by these tranny deviants something is wrong with you.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

We had Billy Graham's granddaughter and now the mayor of Eveleth, Minnesota. Heavy accent included.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2020)

>a Democrat in the Republican National Convention

Well, shit, same tactics on the left and the right, I see.


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 25, 2020)

Gaius Caesar said:


> Honestly, I think people in the US almost universally accept homosexuality exists, in fact it has as far back as recorded history, no big deal there.  Nobody really cares anymore about that even if they are religious, and even in that case this matter is between them and God.
> 
> It's the hardcore "radical queer" deviants (like the dead commie fuck Harry Hay) pushing tranny propaganda, encouraging kids to take dangerous cocktails of hormones when they're pre-pubescent, child drag queens, etc. that is pissing a lot of people off.  This stuff is so unnatural, toxic, in fact outright evil and the response is the instinctual revulsion that any normal, rational person feels towards something so alien to our collective history as a species.
> 
> If you don't feel disgusted by these tranny deviants something is wrong with you.


There's a difference between being gay while going about your life like a normal person that doesn't talk about their sexuality and being an insufferable faggot/dyke/tranny that won't stop shoving your degenerate behavior in our faces.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2020)

So many Canadian sounding people tonight.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 25, 2020)

My girl Abby Johnson!


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 25, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> >a Democrat in the Republican National Convention
> 
> Well, shit, same tactics on the left and the right, I see.


Difference here is the Democrats are using NeoCons that are pieces of shit and compliment their Neoliberal bullshit and the RNC is now drawing on working class and real Americans who are pushing real American Values.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

She's talking about how PP was founded about eugenics towards black folks. 

I don't like Abby Johnson. Sorry. But PP is pretty awful.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

Ooh Planned Parenthood defector


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2020)

Dicksucking lips, right there.

Jokes aside, very interesting that they have former Planned Parenthood employee to redpill people about the weird history behind it. Lol.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2020)

And now she's using detail to describe what happens in abortions, lmao. Really pushing it in there.


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Aug 25, 2020)

Weird history be damned, stop this right now. Abortion is how we control negro populations and prevent crime.
Edit: Shit, I said the quiet part out loud


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 25, 2020)

Return of the Freaker said:


> Ooh Planned Parenthood defector


Well I mean abortion is murder and anyone who is cool with it being freely available is a literal baby killer, not the cheap fake name the left gave to Nam vets.


----------



## Aidan (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm not able to watch any of it yet but if anyone has any videos you would expect to be _influenced_ through youtube, bots, or whatever, can you share the URLs with me?
Currently working on logging stuff like that just for fun. It may yield interesting results or it may be a big ol nothing. Below is a snippet of what I'm logging going forward. Don't worry about anything like duplicate links or anything.

Every hour a new spreadsheet is generated with this info to make it possible to compare changes overtime.
Reply or PM idc                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

Upload Date​URL​Title​Uploader​Views​Likes​Dislikes​2020-08-20​







						Democratic National Convention: Joe Biden accepts presidential nomination on Day 4 | FULL
					

During day four of the event, Joe Biden is formally accepted the presidential nomination to go up against current Republican President Donald Trump in the up...




					www.youtube.com
				


Democratic National Convention: Joe Biden accepts presidential nomination on Day 4 | FULL​Global News​12421​235​273​2020-08-24​







						FULL COVERAGE: Republican National Convention Night One
					

Hear from speakers Donald Trump Jr., Former U.N. Ambassador Nikki Haley, Kimberly Guilfoyle and more. Watch what’s happening right NOW from FOX. We are a non...




					www.youtube.com
				


FULL COVERAGE: Republican National Convention Night One​NewsNOW from FOX​206686​10764​388​2020-08-21​

			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALiUqQoXR98
		
Democratic Presidential Nominee Joe Biden speaks at DNC — 8/20/2020​CNBC Television​104994​1135​1488​2020-08-20​







						DNC 2020: Joe Biden to accept nomination at convention | USA TODAY
					

Former Vice President Joe Biden is expected to promote his experience in public office before accepting the Democratic nomination. RELATED: Check out more fr...




					www.youtube.com
				


DNC 2020: Joe Biden to accept nomination at convention | USA TODAY​USA TODAY​60809​891​727​2020-08-20​







						Bloomberg: I'm urging you to vote against Trump because he's done a bad job
					

Former New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg delivers remarks on the fourth night of the Democratic National Convention. Subscribe to Fox Business! https://b...




					www.youtube.com
				


Bloomberg: I'm urging you to vote against Trump because he's done a bad job​Fox Business​34221​​​


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Dicksucking lips, right there.
> 
> Jokes aside, very interesting that they have former Planned Parenthood employee to redpill people about the weird history behind it. Lol.


 She wrote a book about it. And Pure Flix made a movie about it last year.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

Abortion doctor said:
			
		

> Beam me up, Scotty


I lol'd


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2020)

Return of the Freaker said:


> I lol'd


Hey, I would fucking make jokes like that every day if I was in their position.

At least, they're self-aware. Method of cope, persay.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 25, 2020)

Enter Sandman.






Proud of this kid.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

Nick Sandman time. Video playing about the history.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2020)

OH SHIT. THE COVINGTON MOTHERFUCKER.

Here we go.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

This'll be good. Shine on you crazy zoomer


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Aug 25, 2020)

The main event!


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 25, 2020)

He called them professional protesters. Damn this kid rules! It's funny how rational, reasonable, and logical the RNC is right now while the DNC is a muddled mess of marxist nonsense. I think this is the turning point where the Republicans are going to kick the shit out of the Democrats this election. You average American who views both conventions can't justify pulling the lever for the DNC unless they are retarded.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2020)

He's got that look of anger on his face. Sandmann's putting them to sleep.


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Aug 25, 2020)

Thread theme:


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

Nick is a tool in all of this. But at least he's got a legit bone to pick.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 25, 2020)

tehpope said:


> Nick is a tool in all of this. But at least he's got a legit bone to pick.


Can't think of anyone who got cancelled and received a second chance like this.

He is America for tonight.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2020)

tehpope said:


> Nick is a tool in all of this. But at least he's got a legit bone to pick.


I'm pretty sure he's the only kid, or guy or girl less than 18, on the RNC list.

Unlike the Dems, who use little kids to push their agenda since they have the MSM dominance and use that to manipulate the masses.


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 25, 2020)

tehpope said:


> Nick is a tool in all of this. But at least he's got a legit bone to pick.


Naw, they fucked with him and he became the highest paid CNN employee of all time. This is just the "FUCK YOU" he wanted to give as he flopped back into the pile of cash that CNN has to pay him.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

Pam Bondi digging into Joe and Hunter.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> I'm pretty sure he's the only kid on the RNC list.
> 
> Unlike the Dems, who use little kids to push their agenda since they have the MSM dominance.


Unlike the Dems who want to turn children into castrati prostitutes. Anyway Sandmann killed it


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh lol-y shit, she's dropping redpills about the Ukranian shit. 

Pretty based.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 25, 2020)

tehpope said:


> Pam Bondi digging into Joe and Hunter.


BRING IT

Hunter needs to be in the center of the ticket.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

PAM BONDI TWISTING THE KNIFE ON BIDEN


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Aug 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> BRING IT
> 
> Hunter needs to be in the center of the ticket.


Make a reference to the coke! Toss it back in their faggy faces!


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 25, 2020)

God damn, the RNC is taking off the kid gloves, this is some serious aggressive shit. And the DNC wonders why they lose middle America.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

She killed him! As God as my witness, he is broken in half

I wish politics was like wrestling. But this is good enough.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2020)

So how will CNN fact-check this shit?


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

Maxliam said:


> God damn, the RNC is taking off the kid gloves, this is some serious aggressive shit. And the DNC wonders why they lose middle America.


No, you don't get it! Joe's got this! The Rethuglicans are too stuffy and evil to cover cringy boomer songs!


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 25, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> So how will CNN fact-check this shit?


Conspiracy theories, racism, white nationalism. They're going to say you can ignore her because she's white.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Conspiracy theories, racism, white nationalism. They're going to say you can ignore her because she's white.


I don't think they'll say that exactly. CNN is establishment left and the establishment left resorts to more manipulative excuses than that.


----------



## Gaius Caesar (Aug 25, 2020)

Maxliam said:


> There's a difference between being gay while going about your life like a normal person that doesn't talk about their sexuality and being an insufferable faggot/dyke/tranny that won't stop shoving your degenerate behavior in our faces.



Precisely.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

Who wants to bet the left will reee about drumpft dogwhistling with that Susan B. Anthony quote?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2020)

Women women women women women women

lol who cares


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

Tiffany Trump looks like Mary Carey.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Women women women women women women
> 
> lol who cares


Nothing new with Trump TBH


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 25, 2020)

Return of the Freaker said:


> No, you don't get it! Joe's got this! The Rethuglicans are too stuffy and evil to cover cringy boomer songs!


Yeah I guess what we need here is a flaming gay nigga dancing around and singing a song about violent protesting like a faggot. How dumb of RNC to have strong normal black people speaking about loving this country.



Gaius Caesar said:


> Precisely.


That was my point. No one cares about a normal gay/lesbian/trans person (though the latter is rare) going about their lives, it's the loud faggots that are annoying. If you're gay, cool, keep it to yourself unless the discussion calls for it. Just like I don't want to hear about a straight person drooling loudly over someone, I don't wanna hear a bunch of queers gushing about guys and being a cock smoker.


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Aug 25, 2020)

Playing the "who's the rEAL SEXIST/RACIST" game is a losing proposition. The Left runs the tables, defines the terms, sets the rules of that game.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 25, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Women women women women women women
> 
> lol who cares





Pygmy Giraffe said:


> Playing the "who's the rEAL SEXIST/RACIST" game is a losing proposition. The Left runs the tables, defines the terms, sets the rules of that game.



IMO the appeal to women and minorities isn't so much trying to flip the vote to Trump as it is telling Dems, "you're liars, get the racebaiting outta here, shut the fuck up."


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 25, 2020)

Pygmy Giraffe said:


> Playing the "who's the rEAL SEXIST/RACIST" game is a losing proposition. The Left runs the tables, defines the terms, sets the rules of that game.


I think it's more of trolling them as well as pad the run time. I get it and I'm cool with it as long as it makes liberals get mad.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

Pygmy Giraffe said:


> Playing the "who's the rEAL SEXIST/RACIST" game is a losing proposition. The Left runs the tables, defines the terms, sets the rules of that game.


 actions speak louder than words. I know "The left are the real racists" is hackneyed and trite, but its reality and the truth.

edit: Tiffany literally pulled the "If you believe in equality you're a feminist." card. "If you want liberty and the freedom to live your life how you want, then you're a Trump supporter." Holy shit.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 25, 2020)

tehpope said:


> actions speak louder than words. I know "The left are the real racists" is hackneyed and trite, but its reality and the truth.


Tiffany Trump is articulating the 1972 Democratic platform.

How much things have changed. And not.


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Aug 25, 2020)

tehpope said:


> actions speak louder than words. I know "The left are the real racists" is hackneyed and trite, but its reality and the truth.


I believe that, but I don't think it's winnable in a world where the exchange of information is exclusively controlled by increasingly far left factions. They get off by positioning themselves against the common people and obvious truth. We'll decide what's true and what isn't. Don't worry, we'll tell you what to think. It's okay when we do it.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Tiffany Trump is articulating the 1972 Democratic platform.
> 
> How much things have changed. And not.


I just hope the 20s aren't a decade of commie bombs like the 70s. Also have I mentioned I love Tiffany's voice?


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

The governor of Iowa talking. Trump really going in to try and get the midwest on his side. Like he should.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 25, 2020)

Pygmy Giraffe said:


> I believe that, but I don't think it's winnable in a world where the exchange of information is exclusively controlled by increasingly far left factions. They get off by positioning themselves against the common people and obvious truth. We'll decide what's true and what isn't. Don't worry, we'll tell you what to think. It's okay when we do it.


Their message isn't so much "Dems r real raycis'", so much as "Dem racebaiting is a load of bullshit".


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

Pence talking Lincoln

Edit: Introducing everyday Americans. Seems to be kids


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2020)

This police officer is my favorite of the night so far next to Sandmann.

These are things the Dems didn't even fucking talking about. Dems didn't talk about drug addiction and shit like that and how it affects the poor and what to do about it.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

Jeanette Nunez has crazy eyes. AOC eyes.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Aug 25, 2020)

Jeanette Nunez, please tell me more about Nicaragua


----------



## CrippleThreat (Aug 25, 2020)

tehpope said:


> Jeanette Nunez has crazy eyes. AOC eyes.


She's hotter by a landslide, though. And she doesn't even need that fugly lipstick.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 25, 2020)

I keep looking at riot feeds in the other window while speakers talk.

Trump must be re-elected by any means necessary.



			https://twitter.com/KittyLists


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

Naturalization ceremony. Nice choice


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 25, 2020)

Return of the Freaker said:


> Naturalization ceremony. Nice choice


That was a fucking power move. Stomping lib talking points one by one.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Aug 25, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> That was a fucking power move. Stomping lib talking points one by one.


Accept the immigrants en masse to own the libs.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Accept the immigrants en masse to own the libs.


2020 platform includes immigrants must be able to support themselves instead of being benefit seekers. Rate me optimistic all you want I think it can be done and it's a move in the right direction


----------



## Aidan (Aug 25, 2020)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Accept the immigrants en masse to own the libs.


Not really comparable to what the dems want which is to just let anyone inside the US basically a legal citizen in all but formal designation.
Take a look at California and spending tax dollars on illegal immigrants' in their DMVs for a taste of what they want.

Personally I have no problem with anyone up there from what little I know. I've never met a legal immigrant that wasn't proud to be American. I'm sure they're out there; I've just never met them.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 25, 2020)

You can tell Chad Wolf would rather be out in a helicopter gunning down rioters.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

Eric up to bat now


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Aug 25, 2020)

Aidan said:


> Not really comparable to what the dems want which is to just let anyone inside the US basically a legal citizen in all but formal designation.
> Take a look at California and spending tax dollars on illegal immigrants' in their DMVs for a taste of what they want.
> 
> Personally I have no problem with anyone up there from what little I know. I've never met a legal immigrant that wasn't proud to be American. I'm sure they're out there; I've just never met them.


While I agree, it is not the immigrant but their children and future generations. The 2nd and 3rd generation, as long as not white, turn out to be loyal democrat voters. They don't understand where the freedom comes from therefore turn to the nihilism purported by the democrats. Overall, immigration since 1900 has been largely a disaster.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 25, 2020)

Jann_Hörn said:


> While I agree, it is not the immigrant but their children and future generations. The 2nd and 3rd generation, as long as not white, turn out to be loyal democrat voters. They don't understand where the freedom comes from therefore turn to the nihilism purported by the democrats. Overall, immigration since 1900 has been largely a disaster.


If you want to stop them from being Democrat voters, develop a strong military culture and get them in it.

Republicans have traditionally supported immigration and current opposition is an anomaly.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 25, 2020)

"First they ignored us, then they laughed at us, then they fought us, then we won."

 Yesss, Eric, tap that meme magic.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

We're gonna to mars bitches.


----------



## Aidan (Aug 25, 2020)

Jann_Hörn said:


> While I agree, it is not the immigrant but their children and future generations. The 2nd and 3rd generation, as long as not white, turn out to be loyal democrat voters. They don't understand where the freedom comes from therefore turn to the nihilism purported by the democrats. Overall, immigration since 1900 has been largely a disaster.


Well that essentially boils down to wanting an ethnostate due to voting patterns and that's not going to happen anytime soon. I'd blame the schools raising those kids most of all and that's a problem that can be pushed back against, but likely won't be until it snaps.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Aug 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> If you want to stop them from being Democrat voters, develop a strong military culture and get them in it.
> 
> Republicans have traditionally supported immigration and current opposition is an anomaly.



A lack of a conservative party has killed this country. Reagan had the disaster of amnesty and now the rest is history. Trump will win this election I believe, but the democrats have won the long con. The writing is on the wall. No longer is it reasonable to say in public, why are we accepting immigrants from China or India? Why is it our responsibility to have to accept all who want to come?

Edit: While some call it an ethnostate, why can't we just agree to halt immigration? There is no need for it.


----------



## Aidan (Aug 25, 2020)

Jann_Hörn said:


> A lack of a conservative party has killed this country. Reagan had the disaster of amnesty and now the rest is history. Trump will win this election I believe, but the democrats have won the long con. The writing is on the wall. No longer is it reasonable to say in public, why are we accepting immigrants from China or India? Why is it our responsibility to have to accept all who want to come?
> 
> Edit: While some call it an ethnostate, why can't we just agree to halt immigration? There is no need for it.


The immigration you're griping about is South-of-the-Border variety when you bring up amnesty and the current legal culture around immigration.
I personally agree on Chinese immigrants, excluding Hong Kong, but I disagree on Indians. People hate H1B visas which are often Indians and taking jobs from Americans, but actual immigrants becoming citizens? Are there really that many? H1B is seldom a path to citizenship.


----------



## Defend (Aug 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> You can tell Chad Wolf would rather be out in a helicopter gunning down rioters.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 25, 2020)

NOOOOOOO THE UNCLE TOM AG DIDN'T MENTION GEORGE FLOYD!


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

Pompeo talking from Israel about foreign policy


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

THEY'RE AT THE FUCKING ROSE GARDEN. THE ONE PEOPLE HAVE BEEN BITCHING ABOUT FOR DAYS. I LOVE IT.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Aug 25, 2020)

Aidan said:


> The immigration you're griping about is South-of-the-Border variety when you bring up amnesty and the current legal culture around immigration.
> I personally agree on Chinese immigrants, excluding Hong Kong, but I disagree on Indians. People hate H1B visas which are often Indians and taking jobs from Americans, but actual immigrants becoming citizens? Are there really that many? H1B is seldom a path to citizenship.



I gripe also with the immigration from:

Korea
China
India
South America
Europe
Places that have stable governments in general. Places that if they believe so much in the principles of freedom they should be able to instill it for themselves. Coming here for a temporary job at the behest of an employer should be the exception, not the rule. For instance, India still has the caste system. They have rejected any attempts to change it. The highers in the caste system are the ones coming here, despite the nations horrendous poverty. They ran away from their country despite their positions to help change. When America falls on hard times, do you think they will sacrifice it all for us?

Edit: Before Amnesty, dems could not win California routinely. Some of the most hardcore conservatives came from Orange County, they have been replaced.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

tehpope said:


> THEY'RE AT THE FUCKING ROSE GARDEN. THE ONE PEOPLE HAVE BEEN BITCHING ABOUT FOR DAYS. I LOVE IT.


 FLOTUS speaking at the rose garden. Trump knows what he's doing. I love him.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

I've noticed a distinct lack of masks and distance. How much bitching do you think we'll see?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 25, 2020)

Return of the Freaker said:


> I've noticed a distinct lack of masks and distance. How much bitching do you think we'll see?


If you want to stop and smell the roses, you can't be wearing a mask.


----------



## Captain Cringe (Aug 25, 2020)

Nick wins




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Aidan (Aug 25, 2020)

Jann_Hörn said:


> I gripe also with the immigration from:
> 
> Korea
> China
> ...


I'm not aware of any specific policies that you'd be upset with that facilitate that immigration except for South America because they're just lumped in with Mexicans when they come across the border illegally.
Maybe we just disagree but I don't think we should bar any of those countries except China, I actually am A-OK with the US brain drain strategy, though I understand the other side of that argument. It sounds like you only want to conduct immigration to help people from major shitholes and I'd rather focus on getting the best bang/buck instead of being nice. Though I loathe stuff like the visa system and marriage/familial abuse for immigration. Being born on US soil should also not grant citizenship anymore.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Aug 25, 2020)

Aidan said:


> Though I loathe stuff like the visa system and marriage/familial abuse for immigration. Being born on US soil should also not grant citizenship anymore.





Imagine marrying your brother to get him into the USA.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 25, 2020)

I've never heard Melania speak. I thought she'd have more of an American accent. She sounds like she just stepped off the plane from Europe.


----------



## Aidan (Aug 25, 2020)

Jann_Hörn said:


> View attachment 1547806
> Imagine marrying your brother to get him into the USA.


This is exactly the kind of abuse I think the vast majority of people would hate. It's just not a thrilling topic so most people don't even think about it. Even without this BS the US is very far ahead in terms of generosity regarding immigration compared to every other country in the world. This shit should be stamped out but it's not something to win votes so it won't be.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 25, 2020)

Captain Cringe said:


> Nick wins
> View attachment 1547797
> View attachment 1547800


Eichenwald, Milano, Perlman, Lemon....
I love it when these cocksuckers are called out by name and forced to answer for their lies.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Aug 25, 2020)

Her first convention speech was better tbh (shitty vid but yeah)


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Her first convention speech was better tbh (shitty vid but yeah)


This one is still good but agreed


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

Uh-oh! She's making requests of the media! FASCISM REEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 25, 2020)

Props to Melania for being so poised and elegant! I liked how she kept the theme of leadership being passed onto our children.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 25, 2020)

Very good night all around with a great finish in the nazi rose garden. 14/88


----------



## Defend (Aug 25, 2020)

tehpope said:


> I've never heard Melania speak. I thought she'd have more of an American accent. She sounds like she just stepped off the plane from Europe.



Her speech was good. Unlike Michelle Obama, who looks like a gorilla, Melania is actually genuinely beautiful and a very nice and graceful person.


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 25, 2020)

Defend said:


> Her speech was good. Unlike Michelle Obama, who looks like a gorilla, Melania is actually genuinely beautiful and a very nice and graceful person.


That's because Melania was actually born a woman unlike that ugly troon coon Michael Michelle Obama.


----------



## Defend (Aug 26, 2020)

Maxliam said:


> That's because Melania was actually born a woman unlike that ugly troon coon Michael Michelle Obama.


God, I love this place. Only KiwiFarms could I rightfully say Michelle Obama looks like a gorilla to me and not get immediately swarmed by moral puritans.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 26, 2020)

Defend said:


> God, I love this place. Only KiwiFarms could I rightfully say Michelle Obama looks like a gorilla to me and not get immediately swarmed by moral puritans.


There's only one Kamala in these parts and Big Mike has no place on this board.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Aug 26, 2020)

I love how all the people tard raging about the Rose Garden forget that Melania is Slovenian by birth. Y'know, the former Yugoslavia? Where ethnic conflict is the real shit?

Also, I saw this on my normie twitter. Figured I'd share:


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 26, 2020)

Defend said:


> God, I love this place. Only KiwiFarms could I rightfully say Michelle Obama looks like a gorilla to me and not get immediately swarmed by moral puritans.


That's because Michael Michelle Obama is a giant troon coon who needs to get his her ass back out of the limelight and shut the fuck up. If it wasn't for his her faggy husband's bullshit, we wouldn't need Trump.


----------



## Defend (Aug 26, 2020)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> I love how all the people tard raging about the Rose Garden forget that Melania is Slovenian by birth. Y'know, the former Yugoslavia? Where ethnic conflict is the real shit?
> 
> Also, I saw this on my normie twitter. Figured I'd share:
> View attachment 1548169



Straight up gangster.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 26, 2020)

Oats12345 said:


> Mad at the internet I see.
> 
> Also isn't it a good thing Trump's family is supporting him.



Nah just willing to make fun of a mediocre event you guys would too if the Democrats did something of the exact same quality.



Reverend said:


> I heard that America is full of opportunity regardless of sex/skin color and can succeed if they put in the effort.



This isn’t true though. Reality isn’t egalitarian. No matter how hard ppl work, some groups haven’t been and won’t be able to succeed at the same level as others. Not due to oppression or capitalism or whatever, but the inherent characteristics of those groups.

Look at the average Mexican day laborer who has a great work ethic, but accomplishes nothing except feeding himself day to day, versus some of the white male industrialist robber barons who came from similar poverty. If everyone was equally capable of rising to greatness, the great men of American history would be more diverse and half would be women.

When the liberal order (both the D and R parties included) tries to erase this fact it obviously will fail and lead to bad outcomes for American society as a whole.


----------



## Reverend (Aug 26, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> This isn’t true though. Reality isn’t egalitarian. No matter how hard ppl work, some groups haven’t been and won’t be able to succeed at the same level as others. Not due to oppression or capitalism or whatever, but the inherent characteristics of those groups.
> 
> Look at the average Mexican day laborer who has a great work ethic, but accomplishes nothing except feeding himself day to day, versus some of the white male industrialist robber barons who came from similar poverty. If everyone was equally capable of rising to greatness, the great men of American history would be more diverse and half would be women.
> 
> When the liberal order (both the D and R parties included) tries to erase this fact it obviously will fail and lead to bad outcomes for American society as a whole.




What I find fascinating and very true is that the children of those folks who busted their ass day in and day out at shit jobs are the ones that benefitted the most and then their subsequent kids are even more successful.   The first generation has to do the shit jobs in order for the next generation to succeed.  This has been true time and time again.  The vast majority of speakers on Day 1 said "My parent's worked 16+ hours to put a roof over our head now I'm {CEO, Senator, AG, etc.}" 

That's the story that the RNC is running with, you gotta bust your balls to get somewhere and not handed to you for free or to level the whole playing field where everyone is mostly equal except some are more equal (DNC). 

The american dream is a strong today as it ever was and now applies to women and minorities more so than just being the sole providence of white men.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 26, 2020)

Reverend said:


> What I find fascinating and very true is that the children of those folks who busted their ass day in and day out at shit jobs are the ones that benefitted the most and then their subsequent kids are even more successful.   The first generation has to do the shit jobs in order for the next generation to succeed.  This has been true time and time again.  The vast majority of speakers on Day 1 said "My parent's worked 16+ hours to put a roof over our head now I'm {CEO, Senator, AG, etc.}"
> 
> That's the story that the RNC is running with, you gotta bust your balls to get somewhere and not handed to you for free or to level the whole playing field where everyone is mostly equal except some are more equal (DNC).



Again, why have the best and brightest of American history not been diverse and gender egalitarian if everyone was equally capable? How did white men manage to dominate everyone else if so? The productive class only appears more diverse now because of affirmative action and diversity quotas (GOP is massively hypocritical on this btw).

How many kids of Squatemalan day laborers become AGs - democrat AGs you’d despise most likely, real monkeys paw of the 3rd world immigrant success story there - vs those who stay proles on welfare? Yeah there are whites like that too, but the cream of the crop who both created and achieved the American dream (btw why isn’t isn’t there an African or Mexican dream ppl around the world aspire to? Makes u think) have been majority white European immigrants. Not all immigrants are created equal.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 26, 2020)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> I love how all the people tard raging about the Rose Garden forget that Melania is Slovenian by birth. Y'know, the former Yugoslavia? Where ethnic conflict is the real shit?
> 
> Also, I saw this on my normie twitter. Figured I'd share:
> View attachment 1548169


It would be interesting to know how much CNN had to pay in their settlement to him.


----------



## Reverend (Aug 26, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> Again, why have the best and brightest of American history not been diverse and gender egalitarian if everyone was equally capable? How did white men manage to dominate everyone else if so? The productive class only appears more diverse now because of affirmative action and diversity quotas (GOP is massively hypocritical on this btw).
> 
> How many kids of Squatemalan day laborers become AGs - democrat AGs you’d despise most likely, real monkeys paw of the 3rd world immigrant success story there - vs those who stay proles on welfare? Yeah there are whites like that too, but the cream of the crop who both created and achieved the American dream (btw why isn’t isn’t there an African or Mexican dream ppl around the world aspire to? Makes u think) have been majority white European immigrants. Not all immigrants are created equal.



You are talking about the past (1600-1900s). I'm talking about the last 20-30 years where change has happened and we are getting far more diversity in the boardroom than ever before.  Oppertunities are there for people to succeed, you can't force success on people, you can't make someone who is perfectly happy flipping burgers, digging ditches, or running a 7-11 be a CxO, we need those people too.  I can only speak to America where the oppertunity for success is present and it's upto the person to take it and run with it.    Skin color and sexuality have nothing to do when shareholders get their nice lil dividend like clockwork because $$$=success and most capitalists care about greater success than where you grew up , your race, or who you goto bed with. 

Hence the message of the RNC is "If you want it, it's there, we aren't going to give it to you, you gotta take it" and that resonates with the American Dream ideology.  No idea what other countries attract people to and how they offer areas of growth and opportunity.  American's are better at PR than other countries then for marketing growth potential.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 26, 2020)

Reverend said:


> You are talking about the past (1600-1900s). I'm talking about the last 20-30 years where change has happened and we are getting far more diversity in the boardroom than ever before.  Oppertunities are there for people to succeed, you can't force success on people, you can't make someone who is perfectly happy flipping burgers, digging ditches, or running a 7-11 be a CxO, we need those people too.  I can only speak to America where the oppertunity for success is present and it's upto the person to take it and run with it.    Skin color and sexuality have nothing to do when shareholders get their nice lil dividend like clockwork because $$$=success and most capitalists care about greater success than where you grew up , your race, or who you goto bed with.
> 
> Hence the message of the RNC is "If you want it, it's there, we aren't going to give it to you, you gotta take it" and that resonates with the American Dream ideology.  No idea what other countries attract people to and how they offer areas of growth and opportunity.  American's are better at PR than other countries then for marketing growth potential.



Has diversity made America more successful? Why is there diversity in the boardroom: merit or  mandate?

The fact that you think people regard America as better than Africa or Mexico just because we’re better at PR than them is fucking hilarious


----------



## Oats12345 (Aug 26, 2020)

I never understood way the media always liked to pretend that Mitchelle Obama was attractive. I have seen many attractive black women over the years and she was not one of them.


----------



## Reverend (Aug 26, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> 1. Has diversity made America more successful?
> 2. Why is there diversity in the boardroom: merit or  mandate?



1. More.  The more ideas out there the greater the ability to choose the one that works best for success and discard the rest. 

2. Affirmative action made it a mandate.  Merit has been making a comeback recently especially in the tech sector.  Skin color, creed, sexual orientation. needs to be irrelevant to choosing the best person for the job.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 26, 2020)

tehpope said:


> actions speak louder than words. I know "The left are the real racists" is hackneyed and trite, but its reality and the truth.
> 
> edit: Tiffany literally pulled the "If you believe in equality you're a feminist." card. "If you want liberty and the freedom to live your life how you want, then you're a Trump supporter." Holy shit.



The notion of gender equality is bullshit, and if you think career womyn feminists will listen to Tiffany Trump then you might be experiencing a gas leak. “We are bigger shitlibs than the shitlibs” has never hurt the left, and only served to push the right to the left.

The left ARE the real racists...against whites. Now there’s a narrative the intended audience might give a shit about.



Ivan Shatov said:


> Tiffany Trump is articulating the 1972 Democratic platform.
> 
> How much things have changed. And not.



I agree but lol if you think that’s a good thing and not the Overton window moving dangerously left. Conservatives have conserved rather little.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Aug 26, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> Has diversity made America more successful? Why is there diversity in the boardroom: merit or  mandate?
> 
> The fact that you think people regard America as better than Africa or Mexico just because we’re better at PR than them is fucking hilarious



It's not Diversity.  It's Race and Sex Quotas.  There's a difference.  Cultural Marxists play word games to hide what they're really calling for, so it's important to use the right terms.  (Bonus:  When using the right terms, you'll get to watch woke leftists twist themselves in knots trying to 'correct' you.)

They don't want Diversity and Inclusion.  They want Race and Sex Quotas + Woke Activism payouts.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 26, 2020)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> It's not Diversity.  It's Race and Sex Quotas.  There's a difference.  Cultural Marxists play word games to hide what they're really calling for, so it's important to use the right terms.  (Bonus:  When using the right terms, you'll get to watch woke leftists twist themselves in knots trying to 'correct' you.)
> 
> They don't want Diversity and Inclusion.  They want Race and Sex Quotas + Woke Activism payouts.



The reason the left pushed for Race and Sex quotas in the first place is that diversity and inclusion weren’t happening on their own beyond menial jobs. Turns out if you let merit determine things and the chips fall where they may, the top looks awfully pale and male (with a few Asians and Jews thrown in).


----------



## Oats12345 (Aug 26, 2020)

James Woods is the best


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 26, 2020)

Return of the Freaker said:


> Pence talking Lincoln
> 
> Edit: Introducing everyday Americans. Seems to be kids


There are many parallels to Lincoln and Trump as far as 1860 and 2020 went. All we waiting for the right wing John Brown of our era to appear as he did in West Virginia to kick off the Civil War. 

I still believe Trump should do his final speech at Gettysburg.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 26, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> View attachment 1545010
> 
> About 550k viewers online right now.


Anyone have the RNC vs DNC watch numbers?


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 26, 2020)

I am convinced Melania had no idea she was going to be a first lady. Which explains why she keeps herself hidden most of the time. She wasn't born into some WASP upper class home raised with all that upper class manners shit, which is why many of these elitist neoliberal cunts hate her bad. Melania is white by American standards but not the right kind of Anglo white.

Trump is apparently of German descent and like the Germans, they worked hard to make it to the top while their culture was eradicated hard in World Wars 1 and 2. Is Trump the 2nd of German ancestry after Ulysses S. Grant? From what I understand, majority of people from Ohio came from Germany. Which kind of explains how they hated slavery hard and loved Lincoln.

When Trump tried it first in 2000, she thought he was doing it as one of his usual publicity stunts. In 2016, I guess she knew why Trump was doing it (King Nigger mocking him hard) and thought he would not win.

Edit: The C-Span video is number 1 in trending. Donald Trump has really exceeded expectations and made his father and brother proud.


----------



## Oats12345 (Aug 26, 2020)

How much I bet you Trump will mention his brother in his final speech at the RNC.

And Democrats and the media will try their best at being cold hearted assholes as usual.


----------



## Defend (Aug 26, 2020)

Oats12345 said:


> How much I bet you Trump will mention his brother in his final speech at the RNC.
> 
> And Democrats and the media will try their best at being cold hearted assholes as usual.


Remember when CNN contributor Kurt Eichenwald accidentally revealed his tentacle porn tab?


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 26, 2020)

Here is the long await Day 1 and Day 2 comparisons. Take a gander at it @Reverend.


----------



## Oats12345 (Aug 26, 2020)

Defend said:


> Remember when CNN contributor Kurt Eichenwald accidentally revealed his tentacle porn tab?


Yeah that was funny as hell


----------



## CrippleThreat (Aug 26, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> Here is the long await Day 1 and Day 2 comparisons. Take a gander at it @Reverend.
> 
> View attachment 1549702
> 
> View attachment 1549703


Besides online MSNBC or the convention channels themselves. The Dems have no true foothold on the web.

Stick to televised media.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 26, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> Here is the long await Day 1 and Day 2 comparisons. Take a gander at it @Reverend.
> 
> View attachment 1549702
> 
> View attachment 1549703


Did all those DNC viewers from Day 1 move over to GOP in a single night?

Who's ready for tonight?


----------



## Oats12345 (Aug 26, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Did all those DNC viewers from Day 1 move over to GOP in a single night?
> 
> Who's ready for tonight?


Probably after they realized the democrats were not going to talk about the riots and were just going waste their time.  
I am certainly ready for tonight


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 26, 2020)

CrippleThreat said:


> Besides online MSNBC or the convention channels themselves. The Dems have no true foothold on the web.
> 
> Stick to televised media.


There are the commentary channels like TYT or David Pakman but I didn't include them since they just commentary lol.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 26, 2020)

Opening with a prayer from a Rabbi. The Alt-Right and QAnon folks are gonna love this.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 26, 2020)

South Dakota's hottie Governor up now.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Aug 26, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> Trump is apparently of German descent and like the Germans, they worked hard to make it to the top while their culture was eradicated hard in World Wars 1 and 2. Is Trump the 2nd of German ancestry after Ulysses S. Grant? From what I understand, majority of people from Ohio came from Germany. Which kind of explains how they hated slavery hard and loved Lincoln.



Ohio is very German, but not every where.  Bit of a sperg, but get a county map of Ohio that has Cincinnati, Columbus, and Cleveland on it.  Draw a line just south of the three cities from the southwest corner to the northeast corner, and then a circle around the three major Cincinnati counties (Hamilton, Clermont, and Butler).  The counties north of the line are more heavily protestant German, south of the line is heavily Scots-Irish, which I believe includes U.S. Grant.  Grant also had family in Kentucky, so Greater Appalachian culture.  This cultural division is notable if you live around the divide.  It does sometimes look like you're dealing with two different ethnic groups just on looks alones.

The Cincinnati bubble is because the Cincinnati metro area is divided on the same lines, but Cincy was also heavily settled by Bavarians, so while German, it's a different flavor.  It's also why you can't throw a stone without hitting a fuck huge Catholic parish around Cincy.  There's also a lot of Greek influence in Cincy, which is where the watery chili comes from.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 26, 2020)

More Minnesotans eh.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 26, 2020)

tehpope said:


> More Minnesotans eh.


Obama and the sniffer really fucked Minnesota. Plus now you have the rioters of peace


----------



## tehpope (Aug 26, 2020)

Big Boss time.


----------



## SwollenGorl (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm so looking forward to seeing Laura Trump speak, I'm gay so dont get me wrong, but I think she is so well spoken and beautiful. Hope she stands up under the bright lights!


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Aug 26, 2020)

Defend said:


> Remember when CNN contributor Kurt Eichenwald accidentally revealed his tentacle porn tab?



What is with him and porn?

I was just reading the other day about him making contact with a childporn star he found on Yahoo while investigating unconnected webcam porn and it's like, is this all you do?


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 26, 2020)

Pretty good take, though Trump won’t win many minorities anyway






SwollenGorl said:


> OH MY GOD Madison Cawthorn could beat and rape me for all time and I would love him unconditionally. That man is so beautiful. they need to put whoever injured him and their family to death.



Jesus fucking christ, lay off the wine lady (?)


----------



## Oats12345 (Aug 26, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> Pretty good take, though Trump won’t win many minorities anyway
> View attachment 1550335
> 
> 
> Jesus fucking christ, lay off the wine lady (?)


I disagree, I am founding a lot of minorities are leaving the Democrats


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 26, 2020)

Oats12345 said:


> I disagree, I am founding a lot of minorities are leaving the Democrats



Proof?


----------



## SwollenGorl (Aug 26, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> Pretty good take, though Trump won’t win many minorities anyway
> View attachment 1550335
> 
> 
> Jesus fucking christ, lay off the wine lady (?)


You know me too well


----------



## Defend (Aug 26, 2020)

SwollenGorl said:


> I'm so looking forward to seeing Laura Trump speak, I'm gay so dont get me wrong, but I think she is so well spoken and beautiful. Hope she stands up under the bright lights!


The blind Asian was the best.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 26, 2020)

Today's statistics for Day 3. Also MSNBC is getting even more madder.


----------



## Someone Awful (Aug 27, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> Today's statistics for Day 3. Also MSNBC is getting even more madder.
> 
> View attachment 1550674


Do you also have the view count for today? It would be useful to compare the DNC to the RNC like you did the past couple of days.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 27, 2020)

Someone Awful said:


> Do you also have the view count for today? It would be useful to compare the DNC to the RNC like you did the past couple of days.


I will post them tommorrow. Some of the streams are still active so I wait a day before posting them with view counts.


----------



## Someone Awful (Aug 27, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> I will post them tommorrow. Some of the streams are still active so I wait a day before posting them with view counts.


Fair enough then, but I'm optimistic nonetheless.


----------



## Defend (Aug 27, 2020)

Someone Awful said:


> Fair enough then, but I'm optimistic nonetheless.


----------



## Someone Awful (Aug 27, 2020)

Defend said:


> View attachment 1550884


So, what's the context of this?


----------



## Defend (Aug 27, 2020)

Someone Awful said:


> So, what's the context of this?





Someone Awful said:


> So, what's the context of this?


Joe Biden being Creepy Joe. That is the context.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Aug 27, 2020)

Someone Awful said:


> So, what's the context of this?





			https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2015/01/08/vp_biden_gets_a_little_too_close_to_sen_coons_daughter.html
		


U.S. Senate Ceremonial Swearing-In. 

Joe is creeping on the daughter of Chris Coons, a senator who judging from the event, was being sworn in.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 27, 2020)

Obama basically saved Day 3 as otherwise the DNC is still way behind the RNC in terms of approval.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 27, 2020)

Did I see a hijabi at that naturalization ceremony? Lol yeah that’s totally what we voted for, more future homegrown ISIS members pls.



Maxliam said:


> It's to highlight the godless sodomites that the DNC is. Not even religious but this is great because most Americans are Christians and a lot of the swing states that even have life long Democrats are generally Christians. The DNC are fucking retarded for not appealing to them. Instead they try to appeal to Muslims and Atheists which are a small minority in America.



Hate godless sodomites (me too)? Well I have bad news about Richard Grenell...

Hear that libtards? Trump loves sodomy even more than you do! He stans sexual deviants! Suck on that you soyboy faggots (I mean “faggot” as in lame not gay, I love my homosexual friends, Democrats are the real homophobes)


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Aug 27, 2020)

@MrJokerRager 

Don't know if you have been counting but there is another fox stream besides the others with 40k views


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOrwVf8qTAU


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 27, 2020)

Jann_Hörn said:


> @MrJokerRager
> 
> Don't know if you have been counting but there is another fox stream besides the others with 40k views
> 
> ...


I have included them in the Day by Day statistics however they did not cover the DNC so I didn't include them in the comparisons.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 27, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> Did I see a hijabi at that naturalization ceremony? Lol yeah that’s totally what we voted for, more future homegrown ISIS members pls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro, you're never going to get your white nationalist utopia even if you try, both parties are the same economically, and only slightly differ socially, and besides your preferred ideas of nationalism and socialism wouldn't get us nowhere


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 27, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> bro, you're never going to get your white nationalist utopia even if you try, both parties are the same economically, and only slightly differ socially



Kind of hit the nail on the head there buddy


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 27, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> bro, you're never going to get your white nationalist utopia even if you try, both parties are the same economically, and only slightly differ socially, and besides your preferred ideas of nationalism and socialism wouldn't get us nowhere





Terrorist said:


> Kind of hit the nail on the head there buddy


White supremacy will only return with the support of the elites that run this country. That ain't coming back unless they embrace it or a violent event happens like World War 3 or the 2nd American Civil War.

When the elites dropping being members of groups like the KKK, that is when their decline truly started.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 27, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> Kind of hit the nail on the head there buddy


I know, but aside from that I don't really feel national socialism would be the way to go. Nationalism, yea. Nationalism focused on ethnicity, no. Authoritarianism and somewhat centrist socialism? Nah.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 27, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> Did I see a hijabi at that naturalization ceremony? Lol yeah that’s totally what we voted for, more future homegrown ISIS members pls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beggars can't be choosers, friendo.


----------



## ThatOneLurker (Aug 27, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> Beggars can't be choosers, friendo.



Still, admitting that our best bet isn't worth much is fair. I sympathize with him even if I think it's just optics game. Daily reminder that the majority of White people in the United States have finally collectively said "fuck you" to BLM. It's not much, but it's a start that proves a white identity is forming in the US, and the normies are becoming racially aware. A populist candidate who's determined to decrease and curve immigration is our best option right now. 

 There is hope frens.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 27, 2020)

I never thought I would see a great RNC in my life after Bush and the Republicans during the Obama era.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Aug 27, 2020)

Stoked right now. 

Looked at the Communists outside the gate harassing people trying to leave.

Nothing in common with them. Everything in common with the people at the White House.


----------



## Defend (Aug 28, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Stoked right now.
> 
> Looked at the Communists outside the gate harassing people trying to leave.
> 
> Nothing in common with them. Everything in common with the people at the White House.


Amen.


----------



## Ash Gassem (Aug 28, 2020)

Neither here nor there, but jesus christ, how tall is Barron?


----------



## It's HK-47 (Aug 28, 2020)

Ash Gassem said:


> Neither here nor there, but jesus christ, how tall is Barron?
> 
> View attachment 1553528


Trump is 6'2" so Barron has to be at _least _6'6", and he's only 14 years old. Dude's gonna' be fucking frightening once puberty gets done with him.


----------



## Ash Gassem (Aug 28, 2020)

It's HK-47 said:


> Trump is 6'2" so Barron has to be at _least _6'6", and he's only 14 years old. Dude's gonna' be fucking frightening once puberty gets done with him.


Wow, you're right.  I didn't remember how old he was since the election, and I've seen and heard little about him since.  I also was guessing at least 6'6".   Fucking guy is going to be pushing 7'.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 28, 2020)

Final day stats and GOP below out the DNC.


----------



## Defend (Aug 28, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> Final day stats and GOP below out the DNC.
> 
> View attachment 1554046
> 
> ...


Trump is absolutely killing it.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 30, 2020)

Trump is restreaming his own speech again.






Here are the final stats.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Sep 3, 2020)




----------

